# How much water?



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

On Friday night, I went into the motorhome to get some bits, it lives behind the house and acts like a cupboard sometimes. 

When I stepped inside the carpet was so wet that water came out around my foot. The table was wet and (luckily) the truck was leaning slightly to the door so the furniture stayed dry. 

The first chance we had to look was yesterday in the morning and I cant believe how much water was already in there. As the table was wet, it was obviously the roof light and my fault at that, i had left a gap in it for air flow. 

Two weeks ago I ran it to check everything and it was all fine, it hasnt moved since October but is plugged into mains, for battery charge and heating. What I cant believe is how much water came in, in such a short time, the roof light over laps the opening by 6 inches.

The lucky escape: The carpets are apparently water proof and are plastic backed, I have a karcher carpet/interior wash/vac so removed a lot of water quickly and put all carpets in from of the log burner which runs 24 hours. I have a Mitsubishi dehumidifier that we dry clothes with in the utility room so that is now in there and the heater on frost setting has been turned up a notch. 

The roller part of the roof light is still wet so I know where it leaked and obviously (obviously?) it is designed with a view that it might, and has before, get wet in a sudden downpour, but it will get dried over the next week by the dehumidifier set on high. 

I suppose it could have been worse. 

Phil


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Sounds unlucky, Phil - we've been caught by rain in the night with a roof - light on half-tilt, but usually it only comes in in any real amount if the wind is strong and in that particular direction, seems odd you've had so much get in.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*water leak*

Yes Roger, I was really surprised. Have been motor homing for a decade and been in some torrential downpours, to the point where the outside fridge floated off and we had to dig little trenches round us.

I am assuming that the wind was in a particular direction for last weekends heavy rain, because that is the only blinking rain we have had since the week before when I know it was dry.

I have been on top to make sure that nothing has changed/cracked and its all fine.

Phil


----------

